# Good Quality Decaff?



## JagoHolmes (Feb 28, 2018)

Has anyone come across a really good decaff.

I am intolerant to caffeine (get really bad headaches), but love coffee and wondered if there were any brands that could be recommended that taste as good as the original cafeinated version?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Many of the big roasters offer a selection of decaffeinated options, there are several threads discussing them.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Do the search matey because the threads are active recently. I few of us doing a lot of experimenting with good decaf blends and SO.

In summary - try compass coffee and union


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been supping some Finca La Chorrera from Hasbean, and it's got raspberry jam in the tasting notes


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Union do a fantastic decaf blend- many thanks for the recommendation, Kenny- I agree it's practically impossible to tell it apart from the real deal.


----------



## JagoHolmes (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks - will do


----------

